# Electric blue ram



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I am always amazed at the photos you can get with a phone camera! That guy looks great!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful ram!


----------



## fishonthebrain808 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks guys and gals! Yeah I was surprised at the photo quality as well


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Love the color of your Ram. I would like to add an Electric Blue Ram in my 20gal tank but I think it is not appropriate because base on my research, Rams should be put in a minimum of 30gal tank. Too bad for me.


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

You would be fine with a pair of rams in your 20g. I have a pair in a 60P.

Great photo to the OP.


----------

